# Favorite Quotes



## smokin_kat

Please display your favorite quotes by anyone.   I'm interested to see each member's favorite quote(s).


"Politics is the art of controlling your environment."
- Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## RadiomanATL

"I drank WHAT?!!?"

-Socrates-


----------



## uscitizen

"Reagan proved that defecits do not matter".


----------



## California Girl

"We already have a fucking thread on this"

California Girl to incompetent idiots who are too fucking lazy to do a simple 'search' before creating yet another 'favorite quotes' thread.


----------



## RadiomanATL

_There ain&#8217;t no rules around here. We&#8217;re trying to accomplish something._
-Thomas Edison-


----------



## paperview

"The intellectual man requires a fine bait, the sots are easily amused.
 But everybody is drugged with his own frenzy, and the pageant marches at  all hours, with music and banner and badge."  &#8212;Ralph Waldo Emerson on  Amusement


----------



## RadiomanATL

_Clinton lied. A man might forget where he parks or where he lives, but he never forgets oral sex, no matter how bad it is._

-Barbara Bush-


----------



## pAntiChrist

California Girl said:


> "We already have a fucking thread on this"
> 
> California Girl to incompetent idiots who are too fucking lazy to do a simple 'search' before creating yet another 'favorite quotes' thread.



You must rely on your personality for birth control. You're quite the charmer. 

"Rudeness is the weak man's imitation of strength." ~Eric Hoffer


Not my favorite, but I find it rather fitting.


----------



## Mr Natural

The trouble with the world is that the stupid are cocksure and the intelligent are full of doubt.  ~Bertrand Russell


----------



## RadiomanATL

_Karma is only a bitch if you are._

-Author Unknown-


----------



## smokin_kat

You can easily judge the character of a man by how he treats those who can do nothing for him. -James D. Miles


----------



## percysunshine

"The maid said my equiptment needed dusting off."-DSK


----------



## Douger

One is my signature. It portrays greed and ignorance that is causing the fall of the Empire.


----------



## Phoenix

&#8220;Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.&#8221;  Dr. Seuss


----------



## Phoenix

&#8220;I have heard there are troubles of more than one kind. Some come from ahead and some come from behind. But I've bought a big bat. I'm all ready you see. Now my troubles are going to have troubles with me!&#8221;  Dr. Seuss


----------



## smokin_kat

Phoenix said:


> Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.  Dr. Seuss



I love Dr. Seuss!! You have caught my eye.  love love love


----------



## Phoenix

He was the best.


----------



## smokin_kat

Life is full of beauty. Notice it. Notice the bumble bee, the small child, and the smiling faces. Smell the rain, and feel the wind. Live your life to the fullest potential, and fight for your dreams. -Ashley Smith


----------



## Jessica Blume

smokin_kat said:


> Please display your favorite quotes by anyone.   I'm interested to see each member's favorite quote(s).
> 
> 
> "Politics is the art of controlling your environment."
> - Hunter S. Thompson


I have so very many favorite quotes. I'll share a few. Here's one :

"I believe there are more instances of the abridgment of the freedom of the people by gradual and silent encroachments of those in power, than by violent and sudden usurpations" - James A Madison


----------



## Jessica Blume

"Single acts of tyranny may be ascribed to the accidental opinion of a day. But a series of oppressions, begun at a distinguished period, and pursued unalterably through every change of ministers, too plainly proves a deliberate systematic plan of reducing us to slavery." -- Thomas Jefferson


----------



## JamesInFlorida

"He who sacrifices freedom for security deserves neither."-Benjamin Franklin

"You miss 100% of the shots you never take."-Wayne Gretzky


----------



## dblack

> Robert A Heinlein : Political tags  such as royalist, communist, democrat, populist, fascist, liberal, conservative, and so forth  are never basic criteria. The human race divides politically into those who want people to be controlled and those who have no such desire. The former are idealists acting from highest motives for the greatest good of the greatest number. The latter are surly curmudgeons, suspicious and lacking in altruism. But they are more comfortable neighbors than the other sort.



that's one of them.


----------



## AVG-JOE

"Money talks and bullshit walks, but you can't touch my three lock box."

_-Sammy Hagar_​


----------



## smokin_kat

You gain strength, courage, and confidence by every experience by which you really stop to look fear in the face. You are able to say to yourself, 'I lived through this horror. I can take the next thing that comes along. -Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## AVG-JOE

"Check out the cotton-tail with the bright red buns.  Thaaaaaaaat's gonna hurt tomorrow."

_-Overheard at Little Makena Beach_​


Little Makena Beach - Hawaii


----------



## smokin_kat

AVG-JOE said:


> "Check out the cotton-tail with the bright red buns.  Thaaaaaaaat's gonna hurt tomorrow."
> 
> _-Overheard at Little Makena Beach_​
> 
> 
> Little Makena Beach - Hawaii




What a beautiful place.  I have never been to Hawaii... one day. *sigh*


----------



## Wry Catcher

smokin_kat said:


> Please display your favorite quotes by anyone.   I'm interested to see each member's favorite quote(s).
> 
> 
> "Politics is the art of controlling your environment."
> - Hunter S. Thompson



"The idea that no solution exists never occurs to them, and in this lies their strength"

and, from a match book cover in a North Beach bar:

"The customers in this bar are fictitious, any resemblance to actual living persons is entirely conincidental"


----------



## California Girl

"It's cool to get A's" Michelle Obama, May 24 2011.


----------



## Phoenix

"I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

"When it comes down to it, I let them think what they want. If they care enough to bother with what I do, then I'm already better than them."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

"Women who seek to be equal with men lack ambition."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

"I believe that everything happens for a reason. People change so that you can learn to let go, things go wrong so that you appreciate them when they're right, you believe lies so you eventually learn to trust no one but yourself, and sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

"A wise girl kisses but doesn't love, listens but doesn't believe, and leaves before she is left."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

"I am good, but not an angel. I do sin, but I am not the devil. I am just a small girl in a big world trying to find someone to love."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

"When it comes down to it, I let them think what they want. If they care enough to bother with what I do, then I'm already better than them."
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe

*"The real lover is the man who can thrill you by kissing your forehead or smiling into your eyes or just staring into space."*
&#8212; Marilyn Monroe


----------



## pAntiChrist

Phoenix said:


> "I'm selfish, impatient and a little insecure. I make mistakes, I am out of control and at times hard to handle. But if you can't handle me at my worst, then you sure as hell don't deserve me at my best."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> "When it comes down to it, I let them think what they want. If they care enough to bother with what I do, then I'm already better than them."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> "Women who seek to be equal with men lack ambition."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> "I believe that everything happens for a reason. People change so that you can learn to let go, things go wrong so that you appreciate them when they're right, you believe lies so you eventually learn to trust no one but yourself, and sometimes good things fall apart so better things can fall together."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> "A wise girl kisses but doesn't love, listens but doesn't believe, and leaves before she is left."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> "I am good, but not an angel. I do sin, but I am not the devil. I am just a small girl in a big world trying to find someone to love."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> "When it comes down to it, I let them think what they want. If they care enough to bother with what I do, then I'm already better than them."
>  Marilyn Monroe
> 
> *"The real lover is the man who can thrill you by kissing your forehead or smiling into your eyes or just staring into space."*
>  Marilyn Monroe



Kudos. She has spoken some of my favorites.


----------



## xsited1

"Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's just that yours is stupid."


----------



## Phoenix

"I hate so much to see you go, I almost wish you hadn't come." - my dad, as guest were leaving our house  

Another jewel from my dad - "It's been nothing if not nice, and it certainly hasn't been nothing."


----------



## midcan5

I have so many quotes I could sink a ship. I have saved them since PC's began. But this is a favorite.

"We don't see things as they are, we see them as we are." Anais Nin

More:

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why we call it 'The Present'." Eleanor Roosevelt

"If all the problems of science were solved, it would not touch any of life's problems." Wittgenstein

"The wise man reads both books and life itself." Lin Yutang 

"I wonder why. I wonder why. / I wonder why I wonder / I wonder why I wonder why / I wonder why I wonder!" Richard Feynman 

"Laughter is nature's OK signal."   V. S. Ramachandran

"When I do good, I feel good; when I do bad, I feel bad. That's my religion." Abraham Lincoln

"I would say quite seriously, that I am a socialist in economics, a liberal in politics, and a conservative in culture." Daniel Bell 

"Human beings will be happier not when they cure cancer or get to Mars or eliminate racial prejudice or flush Lake Erie but when they find ways to inhabit primitive communities again. That's my utopia." Kurt Vonnegut 

"The first human who hurled an insult instead of a stone was the founder of civilization." Sigmund Freud 

"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter." Winston Churchill

"Art teaches nothing except the significance of life."  Arthur Miller

"Under capitalism, man exploits man. Under communism, it's just the opposite." John Kenneth Galbraith 

"The sun shone, having no alternative, on the nothing new."   Samuel Beckett

"Yes, in my life, since we must call it so, there were three things, the inability to speak, the inability to remain silent, and solitude, that's what I've had to make the best of." Samuel Beckett

"Birth was the death of him." Samuel Beckett 

enough for now.....


----------



## Phoenix

Allow the world to live as it chooses, and allow yourself to live as you choose.
Richard Bach

I want to be very close to someone I respect and admire and have somebody who feels the same way about me.
Richard Bach

If your happiness depends on what somebody else does, I guess you do have a problem.
Richard Bach 

It is by not always thinking of yourself, if you can manage it, that you might somehow be happy. Until you make room in your life for someone as important to you as yourself, you will always be searching and lost.
Richard Bach

The bond that links your true family is not one of blood, but of respect and joy in each other's life.
Richard Bach 

The mark of your ignorance is the depth of your belief in injustice and tragedy. What the caterpillar calls the end of the world, the Master calls the butterfly.
Richard Bach


----------



## JBeukema

"My relationship to power and authority is that I'm all for it.. people need somebody to  watch over them... Ninety-five percent of the people in the world need  to be told what to do and how to behave." -- Arnold Schwarzenegger at 44  to _US News and World Report _in 1990.


----------



## JBeukema

"We are on the verge of a global transformation. All we need is the right major crisis and the nation will accept the New  World Order." -- David Rockefeller


----------



## JBeukema

The real truth of the matter is, as you and I know, that a financial element in the larger centers has owned the Government ever since the days of Andrew Jackson... 
-President Franklin Roosevelt, letter to Col. Edward Mandell House. November 21, 1933


"... you [Charlie Rose] had me on [before] to talk about the New World Order! I talk about it all the time. It's one world now. The Council [CFR] can find, nurture, and begin to put people in the kinds of jobs this country needs. And that's going to be one of the major enterprises of the Council under me."
Council on Foreign Relations (CFR) president Leslie Gelb on The Charlie Rose Show, May 4, 1993,


"Obviously there is going to be no peace or prosperity for mankind as long as [the earth] remains divided into 50 or 60 independent states until some kind of international system is created... The real problem today is that of the world government."
-Philip Kerr, in Foreign Affairs


"The political world of the ... Open Conspiracy must weaken, efface, incorporate and supersede existing governments... The Open Conspiracy is the natural inheritor of socialist and communist enthusiasms; it may be in control of Moscow before it is in control of New York... The character of the Open Conspiracy will now be plainly displayed... It will be a world religion."
-HG Wells


D.L. Cuddy: Chronological History of the New World Order


----------



## JBeukema

"We are beginning to see practical support. And this is a very  significant sign of the movement towards a new era, a new age...We see  both in our country and elsewhere...ghosts of the old thinking...When we  rid ourselves of their presence, we will be better able to move toward a  new world order...relying on the relevant mechanisms of the United  Nations."
-Gorbachev at the Middle East Peace Talks in Madrid

Interesting Historical Quotes... In support of "World Government"


----------



## JBeukema

I_t is the system of nationalist individualism that has to go... We  are living in the end of the sovereign states... In the great struggle  to evoke a Westernized World Socialism, contemporary governments may  vanish....Countless people...will hate the new world order....and will  die protesting against it.
-HG Wells
_


----------



## SFC Ollie

Nuts

General Tony McAuliffe​


----------



## JBeukema

'I support the truth'
-Ollie, right after lying outright


----------



## RadiomanATL

My god, its full of stars.


-Dave-


----------



## JBeukema

_If within the city a man comes upon a maiden who is  betrothed, and seizes her, you shall bring them both out of the gate  of the city and there stone them to death: the girl because she did not cry out  for help though she was in the city, and the man because he violated his  neighbor's wife._  Deuteronomy 22:23-24​


----------



## JBeukema

_They entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the  God of their fathers, with all their heart and soul; and everyone who would not  seek the Lord, the God of Israel, was to be put to death, whether small or  great, whether man or woman._ 
2 Chronicles 15:12-13​


----------



## smokin_kat

The right to do something does not mean that doing it is right.  ~William Safire


----------



## JBeukema

_Suppose you hear in one of the towns the LORD your  God is giving you that some worthless rabble among you have led their fellow  citizens astray by encouraging them to worship foreign gods.  In such cases, you  must examine the facts carefully.  If you find it is true and can prove that  such a detestable act has occurred among you, you must attack that town and  completely destroy all its inhabitants, as well as all the livestock.  Then you  must pile all the plunder in the middle of the street and burn it.  Put the  entire town to the torch as a burnt offering to the LORD your God.  That town  must remain a ruin forever; it may never be rebuilt.  Keep none of the plunder  that has been set apart for destruction.  Then the LORD will turn from his  fierce anger and be merciful to you.  He will have compassion on you and make  you a great nation, just as he solemnly promised your ancestors.  "The LORD your  God will be merciful only if you obey him and keep all the commands I am giving  you today, doing what is pleasing to him_
Deuteronomy 13:13-19​


----------



## JBeukema

_If your own full brother, or your son or  daughter, or your beloved wife, or you intimate friend, entices you secretly to  serve other gods, whom you and your fathers have not known, gods of any other  nations, near at hand or far away, from one end of the earth to the other: do  not yield to him or listen to him, nor look with pity upon him, to spare or  shield him, but kill him.  Your hand shall be the first raised to slay him; the  rest of the people shall join in with you.  You shall stone him to death,  because he sought to lead you astray from the Lord, your God, who brought you  out of the land of Egypt, that place of slavery.  And all Israel, hearing of  this, shall fear and never do such evil as this in your midst._ 
Deuteronomy 13:7-12​


----------



## JBeukema

_The ark of God was placed on a new cart and taken  away from the house of Abinadab on the hill.  Uzzah and Ahio, sons of Abinadab  guided the cart, with Ahio walking before it, while David and all the Israelites  made merry before the Lord with all their strength, with singing and with  citharas, harps, tambourines, sistrums, and cymbals._
_    When they came to the threshing floor of Nodan,  Uzzah reached out his hand to the ark of God to steady it, for the oxen were  making it tip.  But the Lord was angry with Uzzah; God struck him on that spot,  and he died there before God_
2 Samuel 6:3-7​


----------



## JBeukema

_Make ready to slaughter his sons for the guilt of  their fathers; Lest they rise and posses the earth, and fill the breadth of the  world with tyrants._ 
-Isaiah 14:21​


----------



## JBeukema

_"You are my battle-ax and sword," says the LORD.   "With you I will shatter nations and destroy many kingdoms.  With you I will  shatter armies, destroying the horse and rider, the chariot and charioteer.   With you I will shatter men and women, old people and children, young men and  maidens.  With you I will shatter shepherds and flocks, farmers and oxen,  captains and rulers.  "As you watch, I will repay Babylon and the people of  Babylonia for all the wrong they have done to my people in Jerusalem," says the  LORD.  "Look, O mighty mountain, destroyer of the earth!  I am your enemy," says  the LORD.  "I will raise my fist against you, to roll you down from the heights.   When I am finished, you will be nothing but a heap of rubble.  You will be  desolate forever.  Even your stones will never again be used for building.  You  will be completely wiped out," says the LORD._ 
-Jeremiah 51:20-26​


----------



## AquaAthena

smokin_kat said:


> Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be who you are and say what you feel because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind. Dr. Seuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dr. Seuss!! You have caught my eye.  love love love
Click to expand...

 





*"A friend to all is a friend to none."--- Aristotle*


----------



## freedombecki

Walk on a rainbow trail, walk on a trail of song, and all around there will be beauty. There is a way out of every dark mist on a rainbow trail. ~ Navajo song ~






Photo credit​


----------



## SayMyName

I got this off a Jimmy Dean pork sausage package when I saw it as a 12 year old boy 40 years ago. From there on I did think he was the smartest man I knew.

"Every day you can get up in the morning and put your feet on the ground and breath is a good day."

Damn right.


----------



## hjmick

Read my sig...


----------

